# WMP 10 DVD Decoder Not Found



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

So today I went to play a DVD on my computer - a DVD which i had previously burned on my computer and played fine - and I get an error message in windows media player saying that a compatible DVD Decoder is not found! It won't play in the Divx player either. So I downloaded the microsoft dvd decoder checker and it says I have "ppgenericVSD.ax" installed but it is not compatible with the synchronization feature of WMP10. What the heck happened?

I had to reformat my h/d but I reinstalled everything. The microsoft website is saying that I have to buy a decoder from a list....WTF? I never had to do that. What is wrong with my system?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If you have some other DVD playing software like CyberLink PowerDVD it will install a decoder that WMP can use.

If you don't get VLC media player, a freeware media player that will play DVD's and it will also play DivX.


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Well actually, I do have POwer Producer 5 installed!


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

I dont knowwhy I'm having all these problems now, after reformatting. I was able to play DVD's and also burn DVDs with no extra hassles. I downloaded nvidia'd dvd decoder like microsoft said, but it still would not play. then I installed PowerDVD, and finally it plays...except the audio sound like crap. Also, I upgraded windows media player to version 11. If I play a DVD in PowerDVD's player the audio is ok, but not with WMP.

Now there's a problem with burning. I can't burn. I have the error log - see text file attachment. There's a line in there where it says it could not format the disc??? I've already wasted 3 discs because after i get this error (on an RW disc) it will not let me erase in fact it wont even recognize that there is a disc in the drive unless i put a new blank one in.

does this sound like a hardware problem? Or software? I dont even know where to begin.

Also....I tried burning a regular audio CD (CD-R) and it worked, except the sound has some "hits" in it which do not show up when I play it in a different application or even in my car. The "hits" are only when played with WMP11. Its not exactly like scratches but there are audio glitches.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

After you reinstalled Windows did you install the chipset and audio drivers? 

I'm just trying to think of things related to the reinstall that could be causing problems.


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Ok, I'm pretty sure I did. I do have good sound quality when I listen to streaming web audio and mp3's played on the MediaJukebox application.....it is only bad on windows media player. I had version 9 after the windows install and I downloaded & installed the current version 11 plus the security fix patches updates.

bruce


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You could download Gspot which will analyze your system and tell you if you're missing any codecs. Read the 'Super Quick Start for Newbies'.

Then you can go here http://www.free-codecs.com/index.htm and get what you need.

You also might have better luck with WMP 10 instead of 11.


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

It didn't find anything missing. some DVDs play ok on Cyberlink's PowerDVD but not on windows media player while other DVDs play choppy video and audio on both applications. In fact I'm trying now to play one on WMP11 and the DVD seems to be spinning but the application keeps freezing up. its not playing.

I can, however, play videos stored on my hard drive just fine using either application. The problem seems to be only DVDs, and as I mentioned before it seems to be happening with regular CD-R's too. I wonder if the problem is my drive itself??? How would I know?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Run devmgmt.msc, under IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers, double-click Secondary IDE Channel > Advanced Tab, make sure Transfer Mode is set to 'DMA if available' and not 'PIO'.

If it is set to DMA, try Nero CD-DVD Speed and freeware drive analyzer. Run a benchmark and you can compare it to standard benchmarks for your drive. I can't find the site for those benchmarks right now, but you should be able to find it.


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm looking in device management, and I see two Secondary IDE Channel listing. Is this normal? On the advanced tab there is settings for a Device 0 and a Device 1. On one of the Secondary channels, Device 0 is PIO only while Device 1 is DMA if available. Would this have something to do with it? THe other Secondary Channel has both set to DMA if available. I dont know why there is two in the first place, and why one is different....and the difference between device 0 and device 1.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Yes, it's OK if you have more than one Secondary IDE channel, but they all should always be set to DMA. Switch the one that says PIO to DMA and see if that helps with playing DVD's.

If it keeps switching back to PIO, try some of these solutions: http://winhlp.com/node/10


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Ok, everything else seem to be right. The basic problem is, choppy video and choppy audio on any disc played in the drive - DVD or CD-R. It is bad both in windows media player (v. 10 and v.11) and also in cyberlink PowerDVD. However, the same video or music that is stored on my computer plays perfectly, which leads me to believe that I have all the correct audio and video codecs and drivers. Also, anything that is ripped from the CD/DVD drive is bad once it is on my computer just as if it were played in the drive.

So I am starting to think it is the drive? I've never had a CD/DVD drive or player go bad so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Did you switch PIO to DMA and did it stay on DMA?


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Yup. They're all on DMA. But it didn't make a difference....


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try running some tests with Nero CD-DVD speed. Here's a user guide http://club.cdfreaks.com/f96/cd-dvd-speed-user-guide-192563/

More info on your drive http://club.cdfreaks.com/f91/cdfrea...r-multi-dvd-writer-lightscribe-review-170174/


----------

